# how important is it to have peptides in vacuum sealed vials?



## groberto (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello everyone, I was wondering how important it is to have peptides in vacuum sealed vials.
Some sellers told me they don't vacuum the air out of the vials.
What's your take on that?
As a physicist I am guessing air molecules can hit and break the fragile peptides. But the glass container does the same...


----------



## lfod14 (Nov 18, 2020)

I've never noticed a difference in quality on the ones I get vacuumed vs not. What I've noticed also in years of using Peptides is they're not half as fragile as we're told they are. Wouldn't want to leave them out in the sun for a day or anything but a bump or drop here and there isn't hurting anything.


----------



## groberto (Nov 19, 2020)

"a bump or drop here and there isn't hurting anything" oh yes! For a molecule that's just a slow wave (compression/depression). But temperature and light are bad.

I did some search and got answers from labs. So to answer my post, some peptides might react with oxygen or water. And it depends on what amino acids are in the peptides. If none are going to react then you can keep the air inside. Some replace the air with Argon, a neutral gas that won't react. Argon seems to be the best solution for a manufacturer.


----------



## mudkicker (Nov 19, 2020)

it must be freeze-dried. I personally never use any peptide thats not freeze dried with good seal and right stoppers.. Maybe they re good but 100% nobody can tell it's good or not. 
They re simply proteins... if it's not manufactured in right conditions, a ****in bacteria can jump in your vial in any step of packing and eat all your peptides. And you simply pin bacteria-shit to your self.


----------

